# Flurry - Chasing Skiers



## Littlefitbit56 (Aug 30, 2021)

We lost our girl Flurry on 11/20/2021. It hurts to not have her here in my office every day shadowing my every step, but I know she is on her mountain in Tahoe doing what she loved the most...finding all the people. Rest easy girl, it is ok to chase the skiers now....love you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Flurry, she was beautiful.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. It looks like Flurry had a wonderful life in a beautiful place. My last Golden's mom was named Flurry.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

It is so hard to lose them! She had a wonderful life and was a beautiful Golden....

God Bless


----------



## angelay (Jun 11, 2021)

Littlefitbit56 said:


> We lost our girl Flurry on 11/20/2021. It hurts to not have her here in my office every day shadowing my every step, but I know she is on her mountain in Tahoe doing what she loved the most...finding all the people. Rest easy girl, it is ok to chase the skiers now....love you.
> View attachment 888504


I’m so sorry-


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing a photo and story, Flurry looks like she was a very lucky girl to be so loved and have adventures like that with you. Hold on tight to all the good memories.... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

What a beautiful dog and a wonderful life.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

What a beautiful dog and a wonderful life.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Wonderful picture. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

